# How to Build Your First Guitar Pedal Part Five THE ARTWORK!



## jjjimi84 (Sep 17, 2021)

All right everyone here is the final video in this series, painting the final artwork. We had a contest and poll and @Nostradoomus  was the winner. I painted his image on this pedal and filmed this whole thing for all of you. In this video you get to here my sultry voice over work along with images of the top of my head but all in all it turned out pretty great.

Also for all of you who haven't built this gem yet, @PedalPCB is giving 15% off of this board using the code "Sandspur". Everyone should grab one and build along with me and post a really cool build report!

Before I get to the video and pictures, I would like to thank Mr. PedalPCB for his generosity and for his time that goes into all of this! Thank you!!!!








https://imgur.com/Zwdv7M4




https://imgur.com/IPGP9aw




https://imgur.com/qL5Nenk


----------



## fig (Sep 17, 2021)

Magnificent! (I think it's an alien camel-type critter).

Thank you for all of the hard work on this Dan!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Sep 17, 2021)

fig said:


> Magnificent! (I think it's an alien camel-type critter).
> 
> Thank you for all of the hard work on this Dan!


Thank You Sir! I hope this hope this helps beginners get into this crazy world.


----------



## peccary (Sep 17, 2021)

Angry Horse Donkey Thing is my new band name.

Well done! the artwork looks fantastic.


----------



## Matmosphere (Sep 17, 2021)

Excellent. Really enjoyed watching the process.

BTW if you haven’t seen the movie the beast is from (Wizards) it’s worth watching just for the Rotoscope stuff. It’s a fascinating effect


----------



## spi (Sep 17, 2021)

You make it look so effortless to paint!  Last weekend I did attempted your lettering technique for the first time.  It came out almost presentable--but it really highlights how good you've gotten at it.  I need a lot more practice.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Sep 17, 2021)

Matmosphere said:


> Excellent. Really enjoyed watching the process.
> 
> BTW if you haven’t seen the movie the beast is from (Wizards) it’s worth watching just for the Rotoscope stuff. It’s a fascinating effect


I gotta find this movie, anyone know if its streaming anywhere?



spi said:


> You make it look so effortless to paint!  Last weekend I did attempted your lettering technique for the first time.  It came out almost presentable--but it really highlights how good you've gotten at it.  I need a lot more practice.



Prove it!!!! I love to see what everyone comes up with.


----------



## spi (Sep 17, 2021)

jjjimi84 said:


> Prove it!!!! I love to see what everyone comes up with.





Does the top right label say DAV or DAY?   Wrong, it says DRV.  I quickly realized I needed to abbreviate, thus treble and bass became hi and lo--I figured the less letters I tried to add the better my chances.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 17, 2021)

It’s such a cool box man, thank you so much! I haven’t even plugged it in yet as my life isn’t very organized at the moment haha., but I’m patiently waiting for the day!


----------



## fig (Sep 17, 2021)

jjjimi84 said:


> I gotta find this movie, anyone know if its streaming anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it!!!! I love to see what everyone comes up with.


----------



## cooder (Sep 17, 2021)

Such a cool idea so well executed, great stuff all around!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Sep 17, 2021)

spi said:


> View attachment 16119
> Does the top right label say DAV or DAY?   Wrong, it says DRV.  I quickly realized I needed to abbreviate, thus treble and bass became hi and lo--I figured the less letters I tried to add the better my chances.


That looks great! My first paintings were dog shit and are so cringey. I am going to do another video series about re painting a pedal, bought a fresh gallon of acetone.


----------



## Dan0h (Sep 17, 2021)

Dude, I didn’t realize you were painting all your pedals by hand until now. Epic win.


----------



## Matmosphere (Sep 17, 2021)

You can also rent it on Amazon for a couple bucks.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Sep 17, 2021)

Dan0h said:


> Dude, I didn’t realize you were painting all your pedals by hand until now. Epic win.


Really?!!?1?!!?! That is super funny to me. All hand painted with a shaky hand and a bevy of curse words.


----------



## Barry (Sep 17, 2021)

If only it were as easy as you seem to make it!


----------



## Matmosphere (Sep 17, 2021)

jjjimi84 said:


> Really?!!?1?!!?! That is super funny to me. All hand painted with a shaky hand and a bevy of curse words.


Now we need to see the uncut version


----------



## jjjimi84 (Sep 17, 2021)

Matmosphere said:


> Now we need to see the uncut version


As the editor I can tell you it was two and a half hours of me drinking coffee, cursing, painting and trying to remember to keep my head out of frame.


----------



## Matmosphere (Sep 18, 2021)

Okay, that’s a little long, maybe we just need a best of cursing reel


----------



## JamieJ (Sep 18, 2021)

Yes! We want a blooper feel! Haha


----------



## fig (Sep 18, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> Yes! We want a blooper feel! Haha


Yes, we all want to cop a feel of your blooper. 🤪


----------



## JamieJ (Sep 18, 2021)

fig said:


> Yes, we all want to cop a feel of your blooper. 🤪


Fucking typo haha


----------



## fig (Sep 18, 2021)

In Russia, _it_ steps in _you. _


----------



## jjjimi84 (Sep 18, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> Fucking typo haha


Hey buddy if we are going from feeling to fucking you better buy me dinner first.

at least an ice cream cone…

is chivalry really dead?


----------

